
Yale’s Econ 159: Game Theory Made Fun - IncidentalEcon
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/yales-econ-159-game-theory-made-fun/
======
mkuhn
"Taking" the course myself at the moment and am just impressed ith the
lecturer and how Yale has managed their Open Education Initiatives. Can
recomend this course to everyone intigued by the subject such as myself.

------
joshfinnie
Link to actual class: <http://oyc.yale.edu/economics/game-theory/>

------
sandGorgon
Why does'nt everyone publish their class notes in ePub format ? It is machine
readable, reflowable and most ebook readers support it.

------
pmichaud
Game theory started out fun!

But this is a neat thing, good for Yale.

